# Ink bleeding after first wash



## yaibert (Feb 24, 2021)

Hey,
I have been heat pressing mostly hoodies (it's cold in England), mostly clothing vinyl design but now and again I do a heat transfer vinyl order, and I've never had any complaints so far. However, I recently put a bob dylan picture on a hoodie of my own, using heat transfer paper, and after the first wash the ink has bled (it was a cold wash, and I used these fabric softener granules in the wash... just in case anyone has anything to say about that). The design was mostly black but with a bit of red too. It only seems to be the black ink that has bled (difficult to tell though because the hoodie is red too).
Importantly, the printer I use is an Epson ET2710 which uses DYE based ink... yes I know that pigment based ink is recommended but I don't really want to change my printer now unless I have to - especially since 90% of the orders I do I use clothing vinyl (I'm actually a sign maker but I do this as an extra for those customers mostly). Also I have not had any complaints as yet, and some of those YouTube 'gurus' say that dye based ink is not only cheaper but a perfectly good substitute (the tubby London guy on YouTube... Martin (?) has been using dye based ink since he started, for example)...
Also, some people have recommended spraying the design with something to sort of freeze it on, or something, after pressing it of course... any thoughts on that?
Any help much appreciated, thanks, Rob


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Dye based ink bleeds. Nothing you can do will eliminate that fact. Though the black in ecotanks is usually pigment.

What brand transfer paper are you using and what are your press time and temperature settings.


----------



## TeedUp (Apr 22, 2020)

yaibert said:


> Hey,
> I have been heat pressing mostly hoodies (it's cold in England), mostly clothing vinyl design but now and again I do a heat transfer vinyl order, and I've never had any complaints so far. However, I recently put a bob dylan picture on a hoodie of my own, using heat transfer paper, and after the first wash the ink has bled (it was a cold wash, and I used these fabric softener granules in the wash... just in case anyone has anything to say about that). The design was mostly black but with a bit of red too. It only seems to be the black ink that has bled (difficult to tell though because the hoodie is red too).
> Importantly, the printer I use is an Epson ET2710 which uses DYE based ink... yes I know that pigment based ink is recommended but I don't really want to change my printer now unless I have to - especially since 90% of the orders I do I use clothing vinyl (I'm actually a sign maker but I do this as an extra for those customers mostly). Also I have not had any complaints as yet, and some of those YouTube 'gurus' say that dye based ink is not only cheaper but a perfectly good substitute (the tubby London guy on YouTube... Martin (?) has been using dye based ink since he started, for example)...
> Also, some people have recommended spraying the design with something to sort of freeze it on, or something, after pressing it of course... any thoughts on that?
> Any help much appreciated, thanks, Rob


I haven't tested all inks and I'm not a scientist. But if the consensus says don't do X for professional quality, do Y instead, then why is the word of a few youtube "gurus" a more trusted opinion, especially after you follow the alleged gurus and fail?


----------



## yaibert (Feb 24, 2021)

splathead said:


> Dye based ink bleeds. Nothing you can do will eliminate that fact. Though the black in ecotanks is usually pigment.
> 
> What brand transfer paper are you using and what are your press time and temperature settings.


Thanks for the quick reply .
I press it for 20 seconds, remove the teflon stretch it a bit, then re- apply the teflon and press again for about 10 secs. Medium to hard pressure. 165 degrees C. I use this heat transfer paper I get off Ebay: Unewprint.
Thanks again


----------



## yaibert (Feb 24, 2021)

TeedUp said:


> I haven't tested all inks and I'm not a scientist. But if the consensus says don't do X for professional quality, do Y instead, then why is the word of a few youtube "gurus" a more trusted opinion, especially after you follow the alleged gurus and fail?


Touché. 
Like I said I don't really want to change my printer, but yes I agree totally


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

yaibert said:


> Touché.
> Like I said I don't really want to change my printer, but yes I agree totally


Before spending too much money on new equipment or ink, first try a more professional transfer paper. Try Jet Pro Soft Stretch for lights shirts. Not sure what the top paper is for dark garments but I think it is also made by Neenah.

If that doesn't work out, you don't have to change your printer to change your ink. I am using a 3rd party pigment ink in my ecotank. If you want ink that will have the least amount of bleed, you should switch to pigment.


----------



## yaibert (Feb 24, 2021)

Ok I will try Neenah for dark shirts then. 
It is strange though because I just printed something else onto HTP and it is just the black that is bleeding again... weird, it seems to be that if there is a lot of black in the design - particularly if it is on the border then it bleeds. 
Anyhow, many thanks for your advice.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

You are wasting your time...
Dye ink will bleed... no way around it.
Regular pigment will also bleed... not completely but it will fade. 
You need pigment inks with a binder like the Epson DuraBrite or the Canon LUCIA inks.
Bulk inks are also available... but not all are the same.


----------

